# fast way to toggle between live tv and recorded shows



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

I would love to have an easier or faster way to toggle between a live show (on a dual tuner tivo , like the hd) and a recorded show from the hard drive. currently, the only way i know how to do this is to hit 'live tv' to go to live tv from recorded shows, and to go back you have to hit the tivo central button>now playing list>select show>play or resume. maybe TiVo could remember the more recently viewed recorded show so i could switch to it from live tv much quicker, and with less button presses. yeah, nit picking but hey, its a shortcut that seems doable.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you press the left arrow button while watching a live tv, it will take you back to the last screen that you were on before you pressed live tv. In the case of a recorded program, it will take you back to the now playing list with the last played video highlighted so you can just press play to start playing where you left off.


----------



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

DrWho453 said:


> If you press the left arrow button while watching a live tv, it will take you back to the last screen that you were on before you pressed live tv. In the case of a recorded program, it will take you back to the now playing list with the last played video highlighted so you can just press play to start playing where you left off.


hey Doc, thanx, i'll have to try that.


----------

